# Resident Geese



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My Brother in Law lives next to a small pond down by the Jordan River in Salt Lake County. The geese this year have really done a number on his lawn, eating it down to the dirt. Not to mention the droppings everywhere. He asked me what could be done to keep them away. So I thought I would ask for a little help. Please help with some (legal) suggestion to help keep the geese off his lawn.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

put fake or real dogs out there or get a tap player with a bunch of gun shots going off. That should make them leave.LOL


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ........... get a tap player with a bunch of gun shots going off. That should make them leave.LOL


or stand up and salute if they are military geese at a funeral.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

I could loan you a few of my goose decoys - they do a great job of keeping the geese away during the season... -_O- -_O-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

spooner said:


> I could loan you a few of my goose decoys - they do a great job of keeping the geese away during the season... -_O- -_O-


 -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Send Stone down there! They will not ever come back, i promise. And no laws would be broke!



DiverFreak


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

how bout getten all the rich yuppie scum bigshots two lobbie for a reel extended season like wyoming and colorrado;feds set the number of days but our locel apostles at dwr could change them dates; peace and can,t wait to get another gonzo


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeff, I have heard of golf courses using a couple swan decoys. They say that swans do not like the geese close to them during the nesting season. I am not sure if it really works but it might be worth a try. Skye Hansen


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Klark said:


> how bout getten all the rich yuppie scum bigshots two lobbie for a reel extended season like wyoming and colorrado;feds set the number of days but our locel apostles at dwr could change them dates; peace and can,t wait to get another gonzo


wyoming doesnt have an extended season. its the same length as ours. they can start shooting geese earlier then us, but the last day of goose season for them is December 31st.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

pre-tend to know it all; you wrong; the central flyen way go into late jan and feb;you make me not feal bad bout my spelling when you say somthing you don,t know about;


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Klark said:


> pre-tend to know it all; you wrong; the central flyen way go into late jan and feb;you make me not feal bad bout my spelling when you say somthing you don,t know about;


Ugh it's like having another dustin around.

Get out there with a cap gun, or chase those birds away.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Put a Scarecrow out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Klark said:


> pre-tend to know it all; you wrong; the central flyen way go into late jan and feb;you make me not feal bad bout my spelling when you say somthing you don,t know about;


haha ok sorry? i guess i was wrong, thats fine with me. that covers like 1/3 of wyoming. the parts i have hunted, ended dec. 31st. i never said anything about your spelling, but i'll be happy to now!! i never claimed to know it all, but atleast i know how to spell words correctly and use proper grammer.... i know this might be a challenge for you, but maybe you outta go back to school to aquire your GED??


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

i do fine without ged on the rigs and probelly make more coin than you do anysways; don,t choke on that silver spoon mama gave you;


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

This is my suggestion..



I hear it works wonders. lol jk


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

throw out pneumonia, works on pigeons on the house.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> This is my suggestion..
> 
> 
> 
> I hear it works wonders. lol jk


no your not. 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

sence no one think changing our saeson dates to reach early february a good idea maybe you should lease your yard to big spender avery;dakota;or donnie smiths pro staffers -_O- -_O-


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Klark said:


> i do fine without ged on the rigs and probelly make more coin than you do anysways; don,t choke on that silver spoon mama gave you;


yes im sure such a highly educated person such as yourself is rolling in the money!! you sure do sound like a millionare! haha i may not have the life of luxury as you so evidently do, but atleast i do have that silver spoon!!  i'll take what i have any day over having tons of money, lookin like a fool and not being able to spell worth a sh!t. good job buddy! you're definitley livin the dream


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

im probelly the the one who speak out the most about those who think they r better than others cause they got fancy stuff or big educations; i don,t care or have too have either to enjoy outdoors; so just whats your sugestion on cutting into the resident gonzo poulation sir????????????????????????????does that sir make you feel better than me????????????;


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Klark said:


> im probelly the the one who speak out the most about those who think they r better than others cause they got fancy stuff or big educations; i don,t care or have too have either to enjoy outdoors; so just whats your sugestion on cutting into the resident gonzo poulation sir????????????????????????????does that sir make you feel better than me????????????;


its like hes trying to speak to me but i cant understand him!!! aahhhh!! :?

i never said i was better then you! you said that! haha you came up with that on your own 

if this was MY property and MY problem, we wouldnt be having this discussion. it would have been solved a very long time ago... wanna know what my suggestion is?? kill 'em all!! maybe not out of season, but during season, shoot at them. if its in city limits, use archery equipment. they are intelligent birds. its just like anywhere else, once they get shot at in a certain area and they loose some fellow team mates, they will be very hesitant to return there. if you want to take the less violent route, throw fire crackers at them or get a rat dog that likes to bark at everything that moves. or you could always leave it up to the local DWR to solve the problem. its their responsibility to take care of issues like this. but we all know what kinda rocket scientists they got workin for them, so in the end they probably wouldnt do much for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

ok-that better;


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

an extended season wouldnt work in this case. these birds were born and raised in city limits. they arent going anywhere, especially when theres plenty of water and food available in town. if you want to get rid of these geese, youre gonna have to take matters into your own hands, legal or not.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I found a fox decoy at Cabelas on Saturday and put it out on their lawn. I got a text from them today and all the geese have moved off their lawn and are now over on the neighbors. Sucks for the neighbors, I guess  Thanks for all the suggestions. I think we have a working, legal solution.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool! I would think letting your dog go at them would be fine; I don't think you have any obligation to control your dog on trespassing animals on your own private property. You would possibly lose one or two, but I think the rest would know to not return.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

I want some Geese in my Backyard! Any suggestions?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Install a putting green and a fairway, don't forget the golf cart! :lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a grundle of options. There are sprays that are effective that can be found on the internet that work quite well, but does take ongoing applications. If its a large area, it may be tough and costly. 
DEAD goose decoys work pretty good, as does taking a dog out regularly and chasing them up aggressively making lots of noise. Owl dekes sometimes work. Scarecrows sometimes work especially moving them around once in a while.... Lots of options.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

good to hear the fox is working Jeff. man they can destroy a lawn fast! hopefully they dont get used to it to soon and just ignore the ploy. my inlaws had the very same problem up here in farmington. all they had to do was haze the nest searching pair of geese for a couple days straight and they were gone...


1BM,

... send em' a recording of your goose calling skillz! 


i will if you will... on second thought, maybe not. they just might get a few too many nasty phone calls in complaint of the crappy kazoo players.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Longgun said:


> good to hear the fox is working Jeff. man they can destroy a lawn fast! hopefully they dont get used to it to soon and just ignore the ploy. my inlaws had the very same problem up here in farmington. all they had to do was haze the nest searching pair of geese for a couple days straight and they were gone...
> 
> 1BM,
> 
> ...


I didn't think of that??!!??!!.......Dag nab.......I might just have to think about putting that out on the market, I'd make gazillions.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Plant some cactus! :shock: :O•-:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

http://www.mydaily.com/2011/02/25/winge ... id=webmail

just like the fox decoy


----------

